# Curl depends on OpenSSL 1.0.1



## heximal (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello.

I'm trying to install the cURL PHP extension from ports on 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD. *T*he installation fails with output:


```
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for curl-7.37.0
===>   curl-7.37.0 depends on package: nghttp2>=0.4.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for nghttp2>=0.4.0 in /usr/ports/www/nghttp2
===>  nghttp2-0.4.1 nghttp2 requires OpenSSL 1.0.1+.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nghttp2.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/curl.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/curl.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1
```

*W*hat can be done? *S*hould I install OpenSSL of required version first? *I*s it safe? *I*s there a way to stay with the current version of OpenSSL (0.9.8x 10 May 2012)? *E*.g. downgrade the cURL port somehow?


----------



## talsamon (Jul 15, 2014)

You may _want to_ disable HTTP2 in the ftp/curl port options.


----------



## heximal (Jul 15, 2014)

*F*antastic! I suspected I did something wrong when I accidentally checked this option.

*T*hanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2014)

You can always revert to the default options with `make rmconfig`.


----------

